# How to avoid litter spilling on floor around litter box?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince is a very big cat (14lb and not fat) and though the litter box is the biggest size, litter spills around the box, then gets carried around the house and I have to sweep the floor all the time in the bathroom. Since I can't afford a closed litter box, anyone any ideas? What do you put under the litter box?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh if I only knew the solution to this problem! I've tried all sorts of litter catchers and nothing works, not even the enclosed litterboxes, which I don't like because I am constantly dipping as I pass by.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Find a cardboard box that is just a little bigger than his litter box and tape the flaps open. Then put it on it's side and put the litterbox inside it. Instant covered litterbox. 

Everytime I wash out his litterbox I shake the loose litter out of the cardboard box into the trash. 

I rent and don't want him messing up the carpets so I put a flattened box in FRONT of the opening so he has to walk over it on his way out. Then I shake that into the trash as well (it's also come in handy the few times he was sick and didn't qqquiiiitttteeee make it into the liter box).


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

MowMow said:


> (it's also come in handy the few times he was sick and didn't qqquiiiitttteeee make it into the liter box).


That's interesting. Missy dosn't even consider the litterbox when she's sick. (I wish she would.)

I wonder how many other members have cats that use the litterbox for this.

Mow Mow sounds as smart as you claim.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats use a covered box (because one is a big litter kicker), but I use a fluffly bath mat in front that take most of it off their paws. There's a bit of tracking but not nearly as bad without the mat.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I hated that litter all over the house when I first got Tuffy, besides Tuffy has long hair on his paws and would track it all over - I switched to Yesterdays news which is a pellet type litter - MUCH BETTER! And no tracking. 

Other than that I don't know that there is much of a solution - unless you have an empty bathtub you can put the litter box in, I have a friend who does that.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I rent too and have the same problem with the carpets. But why a flattened cardboard box at the front and not something else? Is it better for wiping his paws? What about nylon, rug, rubber, etc.?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

You can buy mats that are made for catching litter on the way out of the litter box - not sure how good they work though - you can get pretty good size ones..


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I cut a twin sized egg crate foam mat in half, and I placed that under the litter box. It has lots of little divots that catch most of the litter as the cats are coming out of the box.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

jusjim said:


> That's interesting. Missy dosn't even consider the litterbox when she's sick. (I wish she would.)
> 
> I wonder how many other members have cats that use the litterbox for this.
> 
> Mow Mow sounds as smart as you claim.


I meant diarrhea, not vomit. There's been a few times he's raced for the box and not quite made it on time.  Bless his little heart.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> I rent too and have the same problem with the carpets. But why a flattened cardboard box at the front and not something else? Is it better for wiping his paws? What about nylon, rug, rubber, etc.?


Because I'm cheap and the boxes are free


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Try a Rubbermaid storage bin rather than a standard litter tray, I like the ones that are 24 inches high. And place a rug with a rubberized backing under the litterbox. I like the cheapest bath rugs available. The litter comes off on the rug. These are easy to launder.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas, everyone! We (both us and the cats) hate covered litter boxes, but we rent and our kittens (especially Mr. Spencer) just adore kicking their litter outside the box, usually right next to the mat we already have. I want to try getting a biggish bath rug...


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't fill the litter so deep. I tend to overfill and then it get's kicked out of the box


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll never buy a standard litter box again - they're invariably too small and way over-priced. Currently, I'm using two of Sterilite's 110 quart "X-Large Latching Storage" boxes, which are about 34.5" long, 18.75" wide and 12.5" high, filled with 84 pounds of litter each - about 6 inches deep - with a cheap but color-coordinated bath rug in front of each box. Works like a charm for my six kitties and keeps the litter almost 100% contained.

AC


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

AC, isn't that too high for them to get in and out?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's a link:

Sterilite - 1764: 110 Quart ClearView Latch™ Box


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

84 LBS of litter!!! Wow.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Not at all, Straysmommy...










Besides, my guys regularly leap to a shelf that's nearly four feet from the floor; if they can do that, they can jump 12.5 inches. *chuckle*

When I fostered, kittens got a box with the same length and width, but half as high and with half as much litter, until they showed me they could make the leap comfortably (usually around five or six months).

AC


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwww, the models in the ad are lovely!!!

*forgets to look at the box*


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> 84 LBS of litter!!! Wow.


Yeah, I know. Hauling litter in and out of the house is the single greatest thing I dislike about caring for so many cats. When I was younger, I used to toss 50 pound bags of horse-feed around like they were nothing, but I huff and puff today just dragging those 42 pound litter bags into the house.

I don't mind cleaning the boxes (I raw feed, after all, so the waste volume and odor is nothing like what most people have to deal with), but I truly detest having to carry bags of fresh litter in. *sigh*

AC


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish I'd bought one of those - very nice, transparent, tall walls, big.

Now I'm stuck with the litter box, so I guess I'll put my old bath rug in front and a cardboard box behind.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a covered litter box and a bin like auntie crazy does.He'll only pee's in the bin and poops in the covered box.Also I trim the hair on his paws back when it gets too long.If his paw fur gets 1 inch it gets stuck so I keep it at his paw pads.Try a floor mat used for wiping mud off your feet.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

AC, where I am all pet stuff is brought to your house at the same price as buying it in the store. No one carries the litter or kibble from the store... How come there's no such thing in the USA?


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> I wish I'd bought one of those - very nice, transparent, tall walls, big.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with the litter box, so I guess I'll put my old bath rug in front and a cardboard box behind.


Why "stuck"? The Sterilite containers are wicked cheap (less than $20) and you can donate your current litter box to a shelter. Win/win.

AC


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hitomi said:


> Try a floor mat used for wiping mud off your feet.


The question is, since people rub their shoes on them and cats don't, will it be more, less or equally effective than a bath rug?

And the bath rug would be more effective if fur-like or towel material?

What are the rugs made especially for cat litter boxes made of? I think it's rubber...?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Something like this.Amazon.com: Petmate Litter Catcher Mat Extra Large, Grey: Home & Garden


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hitomi, I wonder if I could find something cheaper made of the same material?

As for the box, what do you guys think of this: http://il.keter.com/products/stacking-bin-45l/ The measures are the same as his current litter box, but the sides are double height (except one side, which is the same height as his current one).


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

probably could I just used mud carpets.Also I just put that link for the picture not price(way too much imo!)


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Go with a longer nap on the rug. It is a personal preference. The one thing we all seem to agree on is the rubberized backing. Best place to find rugs to try out is a second hand store. Here in the US - Goodwill or Salvation Army. Or try tag sales.
I like having clean extras & I have 5 litterboxes set up so I can't justify spending the $ for specialty litter mats.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Shug is a really big litter kicker.. so whenever I change her litter, I usually just vacuum the little pieces that she kicks off onto the floor. I don't fill the litter over halfway in the box though, cause that would be so much of a waste -- she kicks a lot, literally!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We have a lot of kicking since you have to use so much litter with Swheat Scoop. I just use a litter mat and vacuum.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought two big packing boxes (the ones that are like 3 feet by 2 feet and kept all the flaps open, folded them both into an L shape facing eachother and overlapped, and stuck the whole thing in the corner so only one end is open--the rest of it is 2 feet high all around the litter box and the added bonus is that they can scratch on it which they like! But we still get some tracked around the house. I've never been so glad not to have a carpet! 

However. I have to say those deep bins looks fabulous! As soon as I think the kitten is jumping high enough to get into one we might have to switch over....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I found a doormat at the surplus store, it cost $4 and the underside is rubber, the top is mud rug with rubber frame. The shape is a semicircle. 

I'm still trying to find the box I posted the link to.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the one I want! It has an entryway leading to the litter pan so that the litter is more contained. I bet it's a pain to clean though. 


Designer Catbox - Designer Catbox in White - Litter Box Enclosure in White | All Pet Furniture


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow! Sometimes I really wish I was rich.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Wow! Sometimes I really wish I was rich.


 Well, we're not rich but if I could figure out where to put it, I might splurge on it. But I read some reviews that gave me pause, if I remember there was an issue with finding the right size litter box to fit it. Having multiple cats, I'm not sure it would work for me anyway. I'd have to have several and I don't have room for that many!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

The litterbox mats I have tried were not that great. 

I would buy a "boot tray" to set under the litter box or just outside of it. They are plastic trays made for setting wet/muddy shoes on, with a 1-2" lip around the edges to hold in water and mud. Then the cat can track litter on it as she/he exits the box and it will stay in the tray until you empty it. You can find them at walmart, menards, lowes, etc. Menards has a smallish sized boot tray that is perfect for this purpose and it's like $4.


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

nagged and nagged my dad to get a rubber cat mat- multiple cats- and it catches most of the litter, or it did, my dad got sick of them being hyper and now they live outside.


----------

